# Can millipedes and cockroaches live together?



## Morton (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, my names Morton. I am new on the forum and i am a intermediate entomologist i house many non venomous inverts. But i dont know all there is to know about them so sometimes i,ll need a little help. Heres my question: I have 2 giant african millipedes and 3 death head roaches. They are both seperately housed in large exo terra plastic tanks at the moment. But i recently a 45x45x45cm large glass exo terra vivarium is it possible that i could house the 2 millipedes and the 3 roaches together in the tank as they both have the same requirements? 

Cheers :no1:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I asked a similar question before asking if I could house milipedes with another seemingly friendly/harmless invert like snails but was told no because they produce the cyanide poison unpon being stressed.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I have seen this done. Providing you have very good ventilation there should be no problem. Still it's properly best to house separate in my opinion.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

I would house them seperatly especially if you are going to try and breed them.Cockroaches can be quite messy things and need their substrate changed from time to time.Millipedes imo seem to do best left alone and not disturbed to often.


----------

